# ID wanted!



## chris678 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone ID the 2 men with my dad, dad is in the middle, he was captain on the Irene Lamey in the 1960s, his name was Ted Glover, he died 1966, i realise some of his crew may not be around now,but maybe there families are!
chris.


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

chris678 said:


> Hi,
> can anyone ID the 2 men with my dad, dad is in the middle, he was captain on the Irene Lamey in the 1960s, his name was Ted Glover, he died 1966, i realise some of his crew may not be around now,but maybe there families are!
> chris.


From left to right:
Ernie Smith (A.B) ex trawlerman from the East Coast.
Ted Glover (Captain)
Joe Edwards (Mate)

Info via John Evans ex Lamey/ATC


----------



## chris678 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cobbydale said:


> From left to right:
> Ernie Smith (A.B) ex trawlerman from the East Coast.
> Ted Glover (Captain)
> Joe Edwards (Mate)
> ...


OK, thanks for the info, have'nt been on here for a while and was just browsing, i had forgotten i had put this on! 
can i ask if John Evans knew my Dad? did he ever work with him?
chris.


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a very nice photo.


----------

